# Very swollen genitalia in a doe??



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a doe of 5 1/2 weeks whose vulva is looking very swollen. It gaps open so her vagina is ope. I am worried about her getting infections! Is this a sign of oestrus or something? Or is she sick? I have a couple of others with also swelling but not the gaping and not to the extent of this one.

I can include a photo if it would help.

Thanks


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Probably just in heat. they tend to swell and sometimes gape a little during this time. check in 24-34 hours time and see if it's gone down.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

She must know its valentines day =P
'Where have all the good men gone and where are all the gods?'


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Photo def required, could be a nasty prolapse or perfectly normal.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









There you go. How does it look?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I will feel silly if I am way over reacting but I was concerned about infection! Thanks for your advice =)


----------



## tinychicken (Feb 10, 2012)

honestly i think she's just in heat. there's no problem with being worried though. better be safe than sorry!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

That is good to hear =) How often do mice come into heat?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Does come in heat every 3 to 5 days all year round.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh ok thanks very much =) Would it help at all if they could not see my bucks?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

See as in visually? I doubt the visual of the male mice will cause them issue, and it probably won't affect their frequency of heat. Rather, keeping does where bucks are not sharing the same air may eventually cause them to go out of cycle, but it is the odor that seems to translate that THERE IS A SEXAH MALE NEARBY OMG.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha well I am certain they can smell them. The whole house can smell them! But I am doing things to stop them smelling so bad =)


----------

